# Fishing partner in Shadow Creek Ranch



## OWR (Dec 8, 2011)

:texasflagI live in Pearland, (Shadow Creek Ranch) and looking for a fishing partner in the area. I have fished Clear Lake and the Galveston jetties from time to time but would like to explore other areas.

Would like to hit the Freeport area but have never fished the area.

I have an 2006 Polar 2310 CC with 250 yamaha. I have all the gear and looking to go.

Can get away most any time, weekends are always good.

Olen


----------



## Fishslayer76 (Feb 20, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

PM Sent. Sign me up. Thanks.


----------

